# Burdock while breastfeeding? What about little ones?



## Rikki Jean (Jul 15, 2005)

A friend gave me some burdock, and she says that my boys and I should add some to our soup, since we're all sick. From what I've read, it's contraindicated in breastfeeding and pregnancy, but I can only find back up information for the pregnancy part. Does anyone know if it's safe to take while breastfeeding? Also, DS2 is 14 months; is it safe for him?


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Wow, I've never heard anything about eating burdock during pregnancy or breastfeeding. Here in Japan it is a very common food and generally known as a healthy food. . .in season, it's served daily in most homes.

Here's a site that says it's okay, even recommended during pregnancy

Another one that says it's okay during pregnancy

Another thing I found: "Burdock root-It is an aperient: A mild stimulant for the bowels; a gentle purgitive.
It is a cholagogue: An agent for increasing the flow of bile into the intestines.
It is a diaphoretic: An agent that promotes perspiration.
It is a diuretic: An agent that increases the secretion and expulsion of urine.

Burdock root contains arctiin, biotin, copper, essential oils, inulin, iron, manganese, sulfur, tannins, zinc, vitamins B1, B6, B12, and E.

It purifies the blood, restores liver and gallbladder function, and stimulates the immune system. Helps skin disorders such as boils and carbuncles and relieves gout symptoms.

Burdock root, dandelion, ginger, and nettle enrich mother's milk"

When researching, it seems most of the sites that do mention burdock being contraindicated during breastfeeding or pregnancy are talking about an overdose using powdered burdock or burdock tea. If you are putting it in soup, are you talking about the fresh vegetable burdock (long, thin, sticklike vegetable usually pretty dirty here in Japan) or are you talking about putting some powdered burdock in the soup? I personally would think the vegetable would be fine (especially since it is eaten so often here by older babies, toddlers, children, adults, elderly) but I might be wary of the powdered form that might be in higher concentration.


----------



## Rikki Jean (Jul 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treemom2* 
Wow, I've never heard anything about eating burdock during pregnancy or breastfeeding. Here in Japan it is a very common food and generally known as a healthy food. . .in season, it's served daily in most homes.

Here's a site that says it's okay, even recommended during pregnancy

Another one that says it's okay during pregnancy

Another thing I found: "Burdock root-It is an aperient: A mild stimulant for the bowels; a gentle purgitive.
It is a cholagogue: An agent for increasing the flow of bile into the intestines.
It is a diaphoretic: An agent that promotes perspiration.
It is a diuretic: An agent that increases the secretion and expulsion of urine.

Burdock root contains arctiin, biotin, copper, essential oils, inulin, iron, manganese, sulfur, tannins, zinc, vitamins B1, B6, B12, and E.

It purifies the blood, restores liver and gallbladder function, and stimulates the immune system. Helps skin disorders such as boils and carbuncles and relieves gout symptoms.

Burdock root, dandelion, ginger, and nettle enrich mother's milk"

When researching, it seems most of the sites that do mention burdock being contraindicated during breastfeeding or pregnancy are talking about an overdose using powdered burdock or burdock tea. If you are putting it in soup, are you talking about the fresh vegetable burdock (long, thin, sticklike vegetable usually pretty dirty here in Japan) or are you talking about putting some powdered burdock in the soup? I personally would think the vegetable would be fine (especially since it is eaten so often here by older babies, toddlers, children, adults, elderly) but I might be wary of the powdered form that might be in higher concentration.

Thanks for the info! Sorry for being so vague; what I have is dried burdock root. Off to do some reading!


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

I felt very comfortable using burdock root throughout my pregnancies and lactation.
You can also use it topically as a skin wash.
Good stuff!
http://sites.google.com/site/herbindex/burdock-root

fp


----------



## MacroMama (Mar 9, 2007)

I ate burdock while BF and pregnant.

Dried burdock, however, might make me hesitate if you are having any milk supply issues.


----------

